# Pictures of Your setups.



## HoytHunterxx20 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey if possible could you guys put up some pics to show off your setups. :smile: 

Thanks Much: Logan


----------



## HoytHunterxx20 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey heres pics of mine. 

Theres a picture of my new arrows they arent done yet so ill post a better pic of them later.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

here's my baby ally...my Bowtech Allegiance


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

here you go this is last year's comp set-up... this year is yet to be determined... that depends on what hoyt comes out with and I have done some small changes to my arrow set-up for '06...


----------



## chainranch (Aug 13, 2004)

here it is


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

heres my bow and 3d sight


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Here it is*

This is my new Pro Elite, and boy can it shoot. :teeth:


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

Here's one of mine.... Oh wait, you have already seen this one....lol :mg:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

nope never seen it before.


----------



## HoytHunterxx20 (Oct 8, 2005)

:teeth: Thats because its my dads bow.....LOL


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Tada :teeth: (yes, I was too lazy to clean up, so sue me :tongue: )


----------



## BTLL (Nov 13, 2005)

when i get my switchback i will be sure to post some pics of it on here, might be another month or so


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Setup*

Heres she is swift and accurate - C


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a Bowtech Equalizer on the way...I'll be sure to post pics of it. :teeth:


----------



## bowtechchampion (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bowtech*

Heres my pro 40 this pic doesnt show my new stabilizer 24 inch superstix


----------



## azgreywolf32 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Here's mine*

Here's my baby:

2005 Pro Elite - Fusion
XT4000 Limbs
"A" Cams
34" Stabilizer
(2) 13" side V-Bars
BoDoodle Pro rest
Toxonics 5300 Naildriver
BullsEye Millenium scope with 6X TrueSpot center grind Lens
Schnell Cables/String 
Super Ball Clarifier
Easton X7 Cobalts at 30.5"
Blue D-Loop (Thanks REDHDCHARM) 

(hard to fit it all in)


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres the VTEC

05' VTEC 72# 30" DL
Spot-Hogg Hogg-It with 8" extension and 2 3/8" gaurd
SIMS SCOIL attached to; Doinker 5" Chubby
C.A.P. Whisker Buscuit Deluxe camo
Hoyt 4 arrow 2 peice Quiver
Easton AXIS 27 3/4" w/ 3" VaneTecs
Rocky Mountain Ironhead 100gr
MDS Custom Bowsling
VaporTrail Strings


----------

